# Fishing off of a sailboat



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

How many people here fish from their boats? I go deep sea fishing several times per year for Cod, and Haddock and am thinking about how to do it from a sailboat? I know it will take a lot longer to get out to the fishing grounds which for me is about 28-30 miles out. I am also thinking about trolling off of the back of a sailboat and interested what people have for trolling rigs.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Iron,

Here is a link you might be interested in:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...at-about-fishing-especially-sf-bay-delta.html

Dabnis


----------



## vadimgo (Feb 23, 2007)

I sail 23' boat on Raritan bay, between Sandy Hook, NJ and Staten Island, NY. I have a friend who loves fishing in any forms. Couple of times I've taken him out for a short daysail/fishing trips (we both have work/family routines that keep us from longer trips ). It is the bluefish that easily available in our area, nothing special. I sail the boat, he sits at the transom with the pole. Sometimes we even get the fish! And once a moron with twin 250 HP motors cut so fast behind us, he took the line.
Overall, the sailing rig is a huge obstacle for the fishing rod/lines. Unless this is the only way to be on the water or you really love the feeling of moving under wind, you'd better get the motorboat.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have two nylon lines with planers & monofiliment & lures.Catches mainly mackrel.marc


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

If I fancy fish then I troll 3 lines with pink squid, two about 250 feet back and one short and skipping on the surface. 

Bonito dolphin and wahoo are the usual catch down in the Winward/Leeward Isalnds although I not getting as much as I did 20 years ago.


----------



## dreuge (Sep 18, 2009)

Take a look at yo-yo fishing from this:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-sailing-children/68905-sailboat-fishing.html


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Hello, I trolled off the stern of my sailboat. My best results were with a Downrigger I used a Cannon easy troll, but any brand might do. It was manually operated and @$140.00. I caught Grouper, mackrel and Redfish. I was singlehanded, so after hooking a fish and sailing, sail management, motor,what direction,Oh don't foul up fishing line !! I was using lures, no live or dead bait.
...Are you familiar with using Downriggers with 5-10 lb weight ?
**Here is a previous thread on Sailnet with lots of great experiences and Pictures.
*Shark fishing while Cruising or otherwise. (experiences)*


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

i fish therefore i am,2 rod holders on my arch,ii carry rods up to 130lb class down to saltwater flyrod. up here in maine jefferies ledge 20 miles offshore is a great place for whale watching,tuna fishing &non stop bottom fishing...i took my woman out there last year , she lasted about 45 min hauling cod and haddock off of a 200 foot bottom...i have a tuna permit for the boat..i have fished commercially for years without the benift of sail,but i must remind you that people have fished under sail for 5 thousand years,think you cab handle it?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Paging Lapworth, Mr. Lapworth to the fishing thread please...:laugher


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a guy in south Florida that fishes all the time.
He Heaves to. No motor required for trolling.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

On my old boat I would cast for striper when anchored or drifting slowly.

On my new boat I have two road holders, one on each stern seat. I plan to use these to troll for striper with a tube and worm set up. From my experience the difficult part of fishing from a sailboat is what to do if/when you catch something. I plan to just throw the fish in a cooler and clean it when I get to a dock or at anchor. I do know that some people will clean while under sail when doing longer sails.


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Here is a photo that shows one of the rod holders*

I forgot to attach it before.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Not familiar with your waters or how crowded it can be, but
suggest when trolling that you try to keep your lures close
to the boat whether deep or shallow. An earlier post commented
on being sawed off by another boat. I have used downriggers but don't
like them, too much gear in the water. A better alternative, in my
opinion, is a sinker release as shown here:
Luhr Jensen - - Sinker Release
or planers: Luhr Jensen - - Products

Dabnis


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

what ever you do dont listen to me, i cant fish to save my life.

but i have a reel attached to the rail on the back of the boat with hose clamps, easy to drop the line when sailing, easy to pull it back when i dont catch anything.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Different coast and different fishing grounds, but I use Scotty electric downriggers. I generally use 15 or 20 lb cannon balls. With this rig, I usually fish Salmon and sometimes Halibut and Cod. Generally I jig for Ling Cod, Rock Fish, Snapper etc. with buzz bombs. If I have someone with me and the wind is right, I'll troll with a headsail but most often I'm under power.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bottom fishing at anchor is easy. Flounder, etc.

Trolling with a zillion pound test and a line reel, drag them to death and real in for food is a method that makes sense to me.

Sport fishing from a sailboat, just sounds like combining two great things, that just don't belong together.

My nephew claims Homer Simpson has used this line and I like it..... "Mmmm, nuts and gum, together at last."

Sport fishing and sailboats..........


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

People crossing large bodies of water, fish for fresh food while enroute to another place with exotic names.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Minni is right, I have fished from both and a power boat is easier.
However, if you don't have both, a sailboat it is. Where we fished,
in the open ocean off the Northern California coast, it was very seldom
calm so we were constantly rolling at trolling speed. Like being in an
industrial sized cloths dryer all day. But as in car racing you just have
to "run what you brung" and do the best you can. Hang on!!

Dabnis


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Rail mount rod holder, sail and troll at the same time. Lots of excitement when you hook up with a nice fish, drop sails reel in fish. You issue with fishing deep is going to be anchor rode. Fishing boats carry large anchors and lots of rode, you don't. Drifting is fine unless you are around other boats or trying to stay on a rock or something. We only ever anchor if we are around other boats at near shore locations.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

I've spent many hours trolling behind a sailboat. Never caught anything doing that. But anchored or at the dock I've been successful. 
We used to rig a trotline on the old hunter after catching shad.

I had a friend tell me he didn't like sailboats because you can't fish from them. Apparently there was no fishing prior to bass boats and ketch rigs have always been just for show. :laugher


----------



## michaelkent (Apr 20, 2011)

I know some people who do this all the time with no issues. In my opinion, there is no need to have an engine for fishing, and you can troll easily behind anything that moves.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

I think we were trolling a Clark spoon when we got this guy. Have also had success with skirt lures. Nothing beats sailing, except sailing and having fresh fish for dinner!


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Iron,

A lot depends where you are fishing. If your area is fairly open
and the currents are not too severe, and the fish you are targeting
are not too fussy about how fast or slow you are trolling then 
trolling with the sails up can be done. However, if there are a fair number
of boats around and you hook up with something big things will get
really busy really fast. I don't know how much fishing or sailing experience
you have but if you don't have much of either you will learn quickly.
My apologies if you already know all of this.

Dabnis


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Sailing and fishing are two things I love to do. But not at the same time. 

Do you realize how many wraps a poor cast will put around a shroud?? (I do)


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, people have been fishing from sailboats for thousands of years, but those boats did not have high-aspect-ratio rigs requiring a complex system of stays and shrouds to hold it up.

However I wouldn't see why trolling wouldn't work.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Norsearayder: I am very familiar with Jefferies Ledge, I fish that area several times a year. 

Cod and haddock is not like fishing for salmon. There is no casting involved and the fish swim straight to the surface when hooked. I think it would be very easy to do off of a sailboat. 

Sailing for me would not be the experience as much as the mode of transportation to get to the experience. Gas is getting spendy, especially when you are headed far off of shore. 

I am also considering taking advantage of several other species of fish available in the New England waters to help justify the expense of purchasing a sailboat  I like the rod holders, that is a great idea.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Moonglow,

I have sent you a PM re salmon gear.

Dabnis


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

IronSpinnaker said:


> ....... to help justify the expense of purchasing a sailboat.....


Why didn't you just say so in the first place? In that case, we're all behind you 100%. Go get the boat!!


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

dabnis said:


> Moonglow,
> 
> I have sent you a PM re salmon gear.
> 
> Dabnis


Thank you so much for your PM and kind offer. I have got to say, I have come across some of the kindest and most generous people on Sailnet and Paul here is one of them, this is what it's all about. Paul (Dabnis) has done lots of fishing in the northern BC waters using the same gear I use and was thoughtful enough to send me his gear he no longer has a use for. Paul you have made me one happy camper and your gear will get a good workout.    
Steve


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Try this:

Sail Delmarva: Yo-Yo Fishing

I was trolling 5 lines (3 sternrail and 2 on short outriggers) on the Chesapeake Bay yesterday and hooked a few stripers.

There is no reason to have a rod over 5'6". As for casting, the fish are under the boat (if you cast, simply keep the rig close to the rod tip). Haven't hooked the rig in many years.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

iornspinnicar ,wheres there a will there is a way.....great casting both fly & lure can be had from the dinghy....an old swede i know...back when he was handlining giant bluefin tuna was having trouble with these giants getting under the boat.....bondi used a 1930 skiff 25 miles offshore to give the harpoon shot whilse holding the fish with other hand...ive seen the pics .....when i sail south i will have a 7 foot gaff ready at the lifelines .......


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm on a lake, but I fish from my boat all the time.

I stand on the bow and cast using a sideways flip of the wrist. I sit on the bow and drop straight down for channel cats. I sit in the cockpit and do the same. I put the rod in a holder and drag behind when I'm sailing on a long tack.

Easy.

Oh, and I have a minnow bucket tied to the ladder.


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

first thing I did the other day on my first sailing lesson, was ask the skipper where the lures were kept...


----------



## jonaskinny (Aug 7, 2014)

I am planning on getting the fastest, simplest sailboat I can to get to the fishing grounds ASAP, then use a kayak to fish off of. This should eliminate the sail rig being in the way, so long as I can secure the sailboat while fishing.

Has anyone (please don't shell me too bad if this is a stupid question) carried or towed a kayak on a hobie size cat?


----------



## waaarghh (Jul 9, 2011)

I always have at least one lure going when I'm sailing. Sometimes I run a 3 line spread; a lipped plug like a Mann's Stretch, a cedar plug way back and a Billy Bait from a release clip on the boom if their are sailfish around. I heave-to when I hook up and I like to sail out to the reef, anchor up and bottom fish. Tasty!


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

No sir... Just don't see it, can't do it. But that's just me.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I run a squid imitator on one line and a Mann's Stretch on the other. We catch a lot of cuda, bonita, king fish, some mahi and tuna. The rougher the sea conditions the bigger the fish and the harder it is to boat the damn fish!!! Hard to beat sushi that is only minutes old though.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

jonaskinny said:


> I am planning on getting the fastest, simplest sailboat I can to get to the fishing grounds ASAP, then use a kayak to fish off of. This should eliminate the sail rig being in the way, so long as I can secure the sailboat while fishing.
> 
> Has anyone (please don't shell me too bad if this is a stupid question) carried or towed a kayak on a hobie size cat?


People do all kinds of creative things. I should think you can do it but I'm not sure it would be a lot of fun.

Is the gooseneck on the Hobie you are looking at sufficiently flexible to fold up against the mast? If not you can just take it off and lash it to the tramp. Surely you can come up with a good way to fish from the Hobie - more room for lunch and drinks, fishing gear, and your catch. More stable platform and the chance to bring along a friend.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

jonaskinny said:


> I am planning on getting the fastest, simplest sailboat I can to get to the fishing grounds ASAP, then use a kayak to fish off of. This should eliminate the sail rig being in the way, so long as I can secure the sailboat while fishing.
> 
> Has anyone (please don't shell me too bad if this is a stupid question) carried or towed a kayak on a hobie size cat?


Welcome to the group Jon!

Nothing wrong with towing the kayak. Sounds like a good solution and fun!

I have two rod holders on the stern rail and keep two poles out and ready to troll. And a third pole for casting. Lately I have been running surface popper behind at full sailing speeds and bring in on average 3 Blue fish a weekend...just sailing along. When we see that we are dragging the fish on the surface I heave to, and my girlfriend brings the fish in and claims the fish as her's! What ever makes her happy, and she likes fishing, and that makes me happy!

Of course the rods seem to attract every power boater and convince them they can cut across our stern. One needs to keep a close eye out, they come out of nowhere and fast.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

A couple of boats back, I'd troll under sail. The result was blue fish, and blue fish blood on the jib sheets. After being admonished for this I stopped.

When chartering in the Grenadines we've caught Wahoo and Tuna on 100 lb test drop lines with wire leader cleated to the stern cleats trolling plastic squid patterns. Not exactly a "sporting" setup. Usually troll 2, one short, one long. Last trip took a tuna on the short one. Mighty fine eating, and I was not admonished for bloodying up charter boat, but praised for supplying dinner

Anything required to justify a sailboat purchase is strongly encouraged.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My best advice is to first research the species of fish you wish to catch. Every species of fish relates to some type of structure/habitat, and just dragging a lure or piece of bait through the water pretty much doesn't do a thing. You need to know the fish's habits, where it feeds, what is the most productive water temperature for that particular fish, what it feeds upon, etc... There's a lot more to catching fish than just dangling a baited hook in the water.

There are loads of great books written about fishing, but some of the best fishing writers in the nation. I know most of them personally, and over the years I've learned a lot from these individuals. For example, most sailboats sail too fast for the vast majority of inshore and bay species. Striped bass, for example, like their baits moving at speeds of just 1.5 to 3 mph. Anything faster will be ignored. Bluefish, however, like to slam baits and lures moving at 3 to 6 mph. King mackerel, Spanish mackerel, cero mackerel and mahi will slam lures moving at speeds to 8 mph. Tuna, wahoo, marlin and sails will pretty much ignore lures moving slower than 6 mph.

Some species feed on the surface, particular pelagics, while others groundfish, tend to forage along the bottom and over structure. 

Keep in mind that there are lots of local and national regulations that may preclude you from fishing for, or keeping certain species of fish - even if you have a permit. Seasons and bag limits vary from state to state, district to district, nation to nation. 

Then there are toxic species to be concerned with. Lionfish, which are beautiful can be almost lethal to the touch. Barracuda, especially the larger ones found over the reefs, can carry ciguatera, a deadly neurotoxin that is undetectable until it's too late. In the Pacific, the Pacific puffer is responsible for thousands of deaths each year. The species is considered a delicacy in Japan and some other nations, but if the gall bladder is punctured while filleting, the bile will kill you in a matter of seconds of ingested.

I've caught lots of fish from my sailboat, mostly while bottom fishing in relatively shallow water. I use light spinning tackle, which is armed with 12-pound test, and have landed fish to 20 pounds using this rig. It's pretty easy when you know how to tie the right kind of knots, how to gaff a larger fish and how to properly fillet the fish after catching. 

Fishing is an art - it's not something you learn in a matter of minutes, hours or days. It takes many years to become a mediocre recreational angler. Not only is the learning curve a bit steep, but it's also an expensive hobby. I should know. I could have purchased a much larger sailboat with the money I spent on fishing over the past 70 years. 

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## Seena (Aug 6, 2014)

Umm..Fishing, Interesting!!
I have'nt done it yet but would surely like to give it a try, especially after reading experiences of people who have shared here.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

as a kid i caught bluefish from my 14 foot Bluejay. Had to make sure to avoid the teeth as i moved around the boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, so you all talked me into it. I bought a pole, a level wind trolling reel and a rod holder for the rail. Fresh tuna would be nice. &#55357;&#56842;

I have no interest in blue fush or anything small, so I only bought huge plugs and squids. I used it once when broad reaching at about 6.5 kts. Figured it was perfect. After a couple of hours, we reeled it in to go anchor. Something had bitten the lure in half! Naturally, my wife believes it was a shark. I will bet on bluefish. You can indeed see teeth marks through the lure. 

Today we will be beating for 50 miles through Block island sound, likely coming around the south side of the island. Good game fish territory. Blowing 17 kts right now and expect to be screaming with rail in/near the water. Looks like 2 ft waves at 9 second intervals. Top 10 day!

First, I have no interest in having to stop sailing like that, if I actually caught something.

Second, probably going too fast to catch anything. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

a. 6.5 knots is not too fast for blues, just a little too fast. Much depends on the lure action (does the lure move naturally at that speed?). Hoses work well trolled fast. Way too fast for stripers.

b. Yup, it's going to be hard to land anything big at that speed. All you do is furl the jib and SLOWLY head up or down wind just until you slow to ~ 3 -4 knots. Stopping is not good; if you have multiple lines they will tangle, and the slow speed helps to prevent throwing the hook.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> There are loads of great books written about fishing, but some of the best fishing writers in the nation.


Agreed. My favorite: The Cruiser's Handbook of Fishing: Scott Bannerot, Wendy Bannerot: 9780071427883: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EW%[email protected]@[email protected]@51EW%2BlzI2GL

I'm still pretty much a yo-yo fisherman.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't fish.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Ok, so you all talked me into it. I bought a pole, a level wind trolling reel and a rod holder for the rail. Fresh tuna would be nice. ��
> 
> I have no interest in blue fush or anything small, so I only bought huge plugs and squids. I used it once when broad reaching at about 6.5 kts. Figured it was perfect. After a couple of hours, we reeled it in to go anchor. Something had bitten the lure in half! Naturally, my wife believes it was a shark. I will bet on bluefish. You can indeed see teeth marks through the lure.
> 
> ...


Doesn't it always seem to be the case that when the fish are biting, the sailing is too good to be messing with fishing poles The big "alligator" blues can eat your good lures and are not very good eating. In Block I. Sound and vicinity, fast trolling can yield White Marlin on occasion. Try trolling right along the north rip outside New Harbor for some interesting fishing. We used to catch literally boatloads of 20# Weakfish there. They seem to be gone now but there are Stripers, Mackerel, and those pesky Blues as well.

For tuna you need to get offshore, out to the "fingers" There is nothing like hooking into one of these torpedoes on light tackle. All you really need to do is drift and jig. Just look for the fleet.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Today I was returning from a glorious four-day adventure/sail that I hastily arranged for my crew that was going to join me on the first leg to Fort Myers. We had just spent our last night in Potter's Cove after a nice dinner in Bristol, and headed back to the marina at about 8:am this morning. 

All last night I was seeing baitfish get hit from below, so I figured why not. I had a rod & reel with 80lb test and a new lure and a squid ready to go, so I dropped it in behind us, and let out about 250' of line. 

We were motoring at about 4.5kts, because there was no wind at all and the water was like glass. I noticed a guy with a clam rake in a whaler approach us from starboard, but it was clear he was going to pass behind. I did not realize how close behind until suddenly the reel went nuts, and the line was gone. I am positive that the dude in the whaler caught my line in his prop. 

He now has about 325' of 50lb monofilament, a 100lb wire leader, and a lure wrapped around his prop. I saw him slow as he went over to another clam boat, and I assume that he is going to go about his day. I wanted to get home, and did not want to get in a dust up with some greasy clammer, so we continued on to our marina.

Should I have approached him?

Is there any damage likely to HIS boat from his newly acquired tackle?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol. Some greasy clammer. Yea, probably a good idea that you didn't engage. 

Truthfully, I'm not sure who's at fault there. I think only commercial vessels are required to display day shapes for fishing. How would the stinkpot have known. 

Could be a simple no fault situation. The fishing vessel takes their chances and the power vessel has no one to blame for an u seen submerged object. I admit, that doesn't sound like the American tort system.


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds like maybe you should have had heavier test, and maybe a net big enough net to land that boat! I'm strictly catch and release myself tho, especially if it's a stink boat.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

We were in Potter Cover Sat night and the water was calm, tide was high and the new hatch-lings were everywhere. In my 47 years on the bay I have never heard/seen so many fish hitting the surface and jumping out of the water. Millions of them for as far as the eye could see. We see fish school in the bay often, but not to this extent, it was really something to see. The fishing has been lousy the last two years in the bay. Yesterday, RI fishery is saying the squid have been over fished (RI #1 in Squid and the state appetizer), and there will be a two year hold on any squid catching in the state! This could have a lot to do with the lack of fish in the bay.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

bshock said:


> Sounds like maybe you should have had heavier test, and maybe a net big enough net to land that boat! I'm strictly catch and release myself tho, especially if it's a stink boat.


This is how it's done


----------



## cm662 (Oct 22, 2017)

My Uncle who lived on his own lake in Jackson, Georgia, taught me how to guarantee fish for lunch and dinner on many of our sails through the Caribbean. He carried a 20 lb. bag of his own homemade food that he fed his own catfish at home. We would toss three or four hand fulls off of the stern of the boat, and scoop up what he wanted to eat for the day. Sure some shark would surface from time to time, but they never interfered. They seemed curious!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

One of our crew caught this little beauty on our trip from St. Thomas to Bermuda last spring. Captains made a delicious ceviche!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Fishin from a sailboat can be rewarding, and make one *lots* of friends, when you have 20 odd steaks more than you can eat.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Capta, I love wahoo, especially smoked wahoo, which comes out fantastic if you use my brine recipe. I use the same brine recipe for salmon, and just smoked about 20 pounds for the holiday parties. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlin-easy said:


> Capta, I love wahoo, especially smoked wahoo, which comes out fantastic if you use my brine recipe. I use the same brine recipe for salmon, and just smoked about 20 pounds for the holiday parties. All the best, Gary


I'd love to be able to smoke fish on the boat, but just haven't been able to solve the logistics. Did a lot of smoking in AK when taking the touri from the cruise ships salmon fishing; had access to a smoker ashore.
Care to share your brine, "just in case"? A convenient (12 volt?) smoker and a vacuum sealing machine would be way cool.
Boy oh boy, your holidays are gonna be fun!
Regards,
Andrew


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's my recipe:

SMOKED SALMON

There are lots of good recipes for smoked salmon. Unfortunately, there are not many great recipes for smoked fish, but this particular one seems to be the best of all. After more than five years of experimentation, using every species of fish available in the mid-Atlantic region, the recipe has been modified until it has finally reached the pinnacle of perfection. If you enjoy the flavor of smoked fish, especially oily species such as salmon, bluefish, Atlantic mackerel, king mackerel and cobia, you'll love this.

BRINE SOLUTION
2 qts. Water
1 cup dark brown sugar
4 tblsp. Old Bay Seafood Seasoning
4 tblsp. chopped, fresh Vidalia onions
½ cup kosher salt
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tblsp. Montreal steak seasoning
6 drops Worcestershire sauce
1 tblsp. lemon juice

DIRECTIONS:
Thoroughly mix all ingredients of brine solution in a plastic container until salt and sugar are completely dissolved. Using a flat, Tupperware container pour in a small amount of bring solution (about one-inch deep). Cut fish fillets into inch-thick, four-inch squares and place them in the container in layers. After the first layer is in place, pour in enough brine solution to cover them, then add the second layer and continue until all the fillets are covered with brine. Cover the container using a sealable lid or Saran Wrap and refrigerate for five days. Be sure to agitate the container at least once daily to prevent the brine ingredients from settling-this is important. If there are several layers of fillets, it's also a good idea to occasionally separate them at least once daily to ensure all surfaces are exposed to the brine.

At the end of the brining period, remove the fillets and pat dry with paper towels. Place them on a broiler pan sprayed with Pam non-stick vegetable oil and bake in a 350-degree, preheated oven for 25 minutes, then place the fillets in the smoker. Using an electric smoker, smoke for approximately two hours using hickory chips. When the fillets are golden brown in color, remove them from the smoker, allow a few minutes for them to cool, then place them in Zip-Loc bags and refrigerate overnight before serving. While they taste good fresh from the smoker, the hickory flavor penetrates the meat completely when refrigerated in air-tight bags. The smoked fillets will last up to six weeks in the refrigerator and may be frozen for up to three months. Smoked fillets can be shredded and used with your favorite dip, or you can make a fantastic smoked salmon salad to be used as a substitute for tuna-salad. Enjoy!

As for a smoker on the boat, you can make one from a cardboard box, which I have done a few times when I lived out west in Washington State. The trick is getting something to provide enough heat to cause hickory sawdust to smoke and not catch on fire. Currently, I use a small hot plate in my old smoker and it works very well on the medium setting. I bought it from Amazon when my old heating element dropped dead. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006A2ZTS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So, you could realistically construct a fold-up smoker out of 1/4-inch plywood, or just use a cardboard box, then place some racks inside for the fish to sit upon, I would suggest using cookie cooling racks, about 4 would be fine for 10 pounds of fish, a hot plate with a tin pan on it to hold the hickory sawdust chips and you're ready to go. I recommend the sawdust over the wood chips because the wood chips tend to catch fire, while the sawdust just smoulders and puts off more smoke with less heat. https://www.amazon.com/TSM-Hickory-Sawdust-Smokers-5-Pound/dp/B0065NL44M

The main problem you would encounter would be sufficient power to do the job, which would essentially require dockside power to run a 750-watt hot plate for up to 2 hours. Now, I suspect if you had a rail-mounted kettle grill you could smoke small quantities using it, but they tend to get pretty darned hot and I doubt that it would work for this task.

Hope this helps,

Gary


----------



## dreamdoer (Mar 7, 2013)

My son and I fish off our Westerly Nomad Maggie and have had great luck. Our best day was 36 fish. I have 2 suggestions that have made the difference for us. First, buy a fishing hot spot chart for your area. Second, buy short rods. It took some searching, but I found a 4 foot 6 inch pole that is the perfect weight and sells for under $30. Sailing and fishing! It doesn't get any better.

Regards


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

dreamdoer said:


> My son and I fish off our Westerly Nomad Maggie and have had great luck. Our best day was 36 fish. I have 2 suggestions that have made the difference for us. First, buy a fishing hot spot chart for your area. Second, buy short rods. It took some searching, but I found a 4 foot 6 inch pole that is the perfect weight and sells for under $30. Sailing and fishing! It doesn't get any better. Regards


I've never quite figured out how to use a rod n reel on a sailing boat, unless you completely depower the sailboat, which I'm loath to do. At 6 to 8 knots (most of our strikes happen at those speeds) I just do not see how one can retrieve line by pumping the rod. 
We use 6 mm hand lines (one mono & one paracord) on yo-yos and even have a 16' outrigger that goes on the leeward side when sailing to keep the lure skipping on the surface, making a good bubble trail. You know you are doing something right when the birds are diving for your lure!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The big advantage using a rod and reel is the reel's drag system and the rod's ability to flex and absorb the shock of a strike, while at the same time, providing hook setting ability. I am able to easily cast from the deck of my sailboat to schools of breaking bluefish and striped bass in Chesapeake Bay, or troll offshore for bluefin and yellowfin tuna along the canyon edges or over the inshore lumps and humps. I have even hove to and bottom fished for tautog black sea bass over an offshore wreck with some degree of success. It takes a bit of fineness and practice in order to conquer these techniques, but in the end, you will catch more and larger fish.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Today, I took the 1/2-off Back Something rod and reel I bought to a tackle shop.
They pronounced it 'good stuff' for my intended purpose and loaded 460 yd of 40lb mono on it (scary green looking stuff).
Grabbed a yoyo, couple of cedar plugs, couple of fake fish with long tongues, couple of frillies called fake squid, a bit of leader line, and a spool of 40lb.

Rod is 6'. Back of boat is eat up with outboard mount, grill, propane bottles and windvane. Let's just say you aren't going to do much other than sightsee off the stern.

Gonna have to bring any Mobies alongside for sure....without falling off the boat. That is a concern.

I've looked at some gaff hooks and I'm a fan of that tool. They are very primal and serious. Now, I need to get one....length? 4"?

The tackle shop did not offer in-water signage for their lures...if over 30lbs do not bite, etc.

A new adventure ensues...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

RegisteredUser said:


> Today, I took the 1/2-off Back Something rod and reel I bought to a tackle shop.
> They pronounced it 'good stuff' for my intended purpose and loaded 460 yd of 40lb mono on it (scary green looking stuff).
> Grabbed a yoyo, couple of cedar plugs, couple of fake fish with long tongues, couple of frillies called fake squid, a bit of leader line, and a spool of 40lb.
> 
> ...


Most of us yotties trolling as we go use 100 lb bs monofilament or better.

40 lb bs is too light IMHO.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

RegisteredUser said:


> Today, I took the 1/2-off Back Something rod and reel I bought to a tackle shop.
> They pronounced it 'good stuff' for my intended purpose and loaded 460 yd of 40lb mono on it (scary green looking stuff).
> Grabbed a yoyo, couple of cedar plugs, couple of fake fish with long tongues, couple of frillies called fake squid, a bit of leader line, and a spool of 40lb.
> 
> ...


'Shurhold' makes interchange ends for their poles; boat hook, gaff, scrub brush, bait net, crabbing/fishing net, etc.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Any gaff shorter than 6 feet is pretty much worthless.

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

RegisteredUser said:


> Today, I took the 1/2-off Back Something rod and reel I bought to a tackle shop.
> They pronounced it 'good stuff' for my intended purpose and loaded 460 yd of 40lb mono on it (scary green looking stuff).
> Grabbed a yoyo, couple of cedar plugs, couple of fake fish with long tongues, couple of frillies called fake squid, a bit of leader line, and a spool of 40lb.
> 
> ...


I rarely fish off the stern of any boat, especially a sailing boat. Our lines are run from the widest part of the boat aft, in our case around the mizzen shrouds. Trolling from the stern just trails your lure in the disturbed water behind the boat, making it less visible to the fish. Mount your rod holders on a stanchion somewhere aft so the rods are at an angle of about 45 degrees to the water when sailing. Bring the fish alongside, behind the position of the rod holders with you inside the lifelines, when you are trying to land them, as it's really dangerous to lean out off a stern boarding area when sailing, trying to boat a fish. 
A good quality gaff is essential if one wants to bring aboard all but the smallest fish. It should be razor sharp and slip into the fish so easily that you hardly realize it has entered the fish. We use a sport fishing Aftco gaff (the gold one with two foam grips). Remember to lift the gaff straight up and do not swing it out and up, as even the best gaff can't take the weight as an aluminum pole out horizontal to the water.
I believe that "scary green looking stuff" is actually 'high vis' line, a wonderful invention that enables one to see the line right to the lure or bait when trolling. Makes it really easy to see your lure's action. We try to make our lures resemble a flying fish just as it enters the water. Our reasoning behind this is that most of the time it is flying fish we find in the stomachs of the fish we catch.
One last thing. Fishing lines and poles are designed to be matched up and a proper set up should, with a good angler, be able to land a fish 10 times the weight of the line. The hardest part of this scenario is setting the drag on the reel. Obviously, too tight and the line breaks, too loose and your reel is stripped of line and the fish, lure and line are gone. It's a fine line that most master pretty quickly.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Another word on the gaff. Most gaffs come from the factory with a round, needle-sharp point, which is OK, but not the best for penetration of a fish with tough skin or a bony skull. The very first thing I do when I purchase a new gaff is to sharpen a cutting edge along the outer edge of the point using a fine, cross-cut file. This provides you with a razor sharp edge that will slice through the toughest hide, including your own. To prevent this type of accident, mere tie a 12-inch length of surgical hose tubing to the back end of the hook portion, and slip the end of the tube over the point of the gaff hook. This can be quickly popped off when the gaff is needed, and easily put back in place when the gaff is stowed.

To properly set the drag of any reel, it must be done in conjunction with the rod. It's a very simple procedure. Just thread the line through the rod's eyes, out the tip, and pull out about 6 feet of line. Tie a loop in the end of the line, place the loop over a cleat on the boat and lean back on the rod until you the line begins to slip from the reel's spool while applying as much pressure as it takes to produce a parabolic bend on the rod and the line is at a 45 degree angle. Slowly tighten down on the reel's drag until the line no longer slips. Now lean back a bit harder on the rod, and loosen the drag just a tiny bit till the drag begins to slip. That's all there is to it. 

Keep in mind that temperature will affect those drag settings as the reel's spool contracts and expands with temperature changes. It's usually not a lot, but it can be enough to cause problems if it is not checked once in a while.

My rod holders are about 6 feet forward of the stern, attached to a stanchion and full adjustable so I can position them out at a 45 degree angle, which is preferable. I cannot leave them facing outward while at the dock because they could snag one of pilings during docking. (Ask me how I know this.) 


Hope this helps,

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlin-easy said:


> Another word on the gaff. Most gaffs come from the factory with a round, needle-sharp point, which is OK, but not the best for penetration of a fish with tough skin or a bony skull. The very first thing I do when I purchase a new gaff is to sharpen a cutting edge along the outer edge of the point using a fine, cross-cut file. This provides you with a razor sharp edge that will slice through the toughest hide, including your own
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Gary


The Aftco gaff I mentioned comes with a triangular point which is deadly to man as well as beast. It also comes w/the protective surgical tubing.
Good points Gary.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I haven't had to purchase a gaff for 40 years so I was not aware that Aftco did that. At one time, they had a spring that went over the point, which did a great job of keeping that gaff from piercing my leg when I inadvertently bumped into it. 

All the best,

Gary


----------

